# Think Tank > U.S. Constitution >  Government has no jurisdiction under the constitution

## steve005

"READ THE UCC CONNECTION FIRST 


Important : UCC 1-207 has been moved to UCC 1-308 to hide it from the public.    Also you will need to make written motions instead of the verbal procedure in court in this article "The UCC Connection"  Additionally, lower level state courts and magistrates will not know what you are talking about. You have to either appeal to a higher court an/or ask for a real judge. In Federal court they will offer you a magistrate. Never accept a magistrate. You always want a real judge.I have enclosed a notification of reservation of rights.Make sure you get it notarized and then file it with the county to make it public record. This is usually the same place that you file a marriage license. After they stamp it filed, then make several copies and send it to real judges on the state and Federal level. Certified mail and return receipt. If signature is refused, then just send it first class mail and they are then responsible for its knowledge. Be sure to keep all of your mail receipts. DO NOT send it to magistrates or judges that only try traffic tickets and dog bites etc.. Send it to real judges that try real felonies. Itll take about 15 to 30 days, but there will never be a warrant issued for your arrest or to search your property unless Ya actually harm someone.  Also so you should not get a traffic ticket. Sometimes the judges fail to put you on the list for diplomatic immunity. If you do get a traffic ticket, then just appeal the decision of the traffic ticket court to the next court up and file a motion to dismiss because of reservation of rights. Then you may never hear from them again, or they will drag it out up to a year trying to wear you down or scare you into a plea bargain. But stick to your guns and do not give in. There is nothing they can do. The fact is that he will never rule on your motion but continue to drag out the case until they can no longer try you. This is usually 12 months. Then you file a motion to dismiss because you did not receive a speedy trial.To test for diplomatic immunity, I suggest removing your car tags. This way if you are not on the list and do get a ticket, this non moving violation ticket should not hurt your insurance in case ya mess up the process.If you run into trouble or do not understand something, call me or give me an email.


                                  How the UCC 1-308 works 
.
UCC 1-308 is the remedy for any legal process under commercial law in the U.S.
.
§ 1-308. Performance or Acceptance Under Reservation of Rights.(a) A party that with explicit reservation of rights performs or promises performance or assents to performance in a manner demanded or offered by the other party does not thereby prejudice the rights reserved. Such words as "without prejudice," "under protest," or the like are sufficient. 
.
Since the Federal Corporation is just that, a corporation. It has no jurisdiction except with those that contract with it. Also see Congressional act of 1871 and USC Title 28, Part VI, chapter 176, sub chapter 176, subsection A, 3002 (15) United States means(A) a Federal corporation;
The states illegally contracted with the federal corporation by passing the Uniform Commercial Code making themselves as well as the unsuspecting people subject to the Federal corporation and also to the states in their new commercial capacities. Therefore all of the laws (color of law) are contractual commercial laws and the remedy is UCC 1-308. The Uniform Commercial Code makes all crimes commercial only by contract as per 27 CFR 72.11. The problem is that you have to get into higher courts before they will recognize the remedy. The remedy however should legally and always be give without delay on demand or claim. This of course is the problem. The misdemeanor courts do not have a clue as to where their jurisdiction comes from and neither do magistrates. You have to get in front of a court with a real judge that tries felonies. The courts try to string ya along under duress of threat hoping that you can be scared into a plea. But they in the end have to honor the remedy. 
.
27 CFR 72.11 PART 72_DISPOSITION OF SEIZED PERSONAL PROPERTY--Table of Contents                         
 Subpart B_Definitions Commercial crimes. Any of the following types of crimes (Federal or State): Offenses against the revenue laws; burglary; counterfeiting; forgery; kidnapping; larceny; robbery; illegal sale or possession of deadly weapons; prostitution (including soliciting, procuring, pandering, white slaving, keeping house of ill fame, and like offenses); extortion; swindling and confidence games; and attempting to commit, conspiring to commit, or compounding any of the foregoing crimes. Addiction to narcotic drugs and use of marihuana will be treated as if such were commercial crime.   

Last note: The 14th amendment actually creates a lower class of citizen of the United States rather than the higher Citizenship of one of the several states of the union. The remedy provided to the 14th amendment, is an act by congress known as 15 United States Statute at Large, July 27, 1868, one day before the 14th Amendment took effect and also known as the "Expatriation Statute." This is your remedy to claim to be a natural Citizen of your state. This makes you a higher Citizen and no longer subject to the Article 4 loophole that also deprives you of your rights. "


I was looking at stills and I came across this, http://www.coppermoonshinestills.com/index.html

----------

